# d.i.y mag-naturals ledges



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone,
i decided to make some cheap mag-natural ledges
i cant tell you how cheap as i had everything apart from the magnets
but buying from new...
poly-free
grout-2.50 pot
paint-about £5
varnish - £1(the chance are people would make these for cresties and other simular gecko which have a habit of pooping everywhere,so i would varish these)
magnets pack of 20 £8
you would probably be able to make about 4 or 5 legdes with that:2thumb:

shape the poly








if you want a dish create dip








grout








paint








add magnets,
1st make a bed for them to sit in
2nd using no-more nails stuff glue them in(dont use super glue it corrosive and will destory all your hard work)








varnish








finish

with bowl









without bowl









hope you like: victory:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

They look really good!

Cheers
Elliott


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

IndigoFire said:


> They look really good!
> 
> Cheers
> Elliott


thanks : victory:


----------



## danielearl (May 5, 2011)

where did you get the magnets from, as i've done a similar thing for when i get a cresty but had no luck finding any anywhere????


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

danielearl said:


> where did you get the magnets from, as i've done a similar thing for when i get a cresty but had no luck finding any anywhere????


good old ebay


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

I had a week off work and made myself some...dont look quite as neat as yours mind, and i havent got round to putting the magnets on yet 

Was going to just hot glue gun them onto the back, but may try setting them in if i can make it neat enough


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

thats ace, do you make the magnet hides too?

also are you selling these at all??


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> thats ace, do you make the magnet hides too?
> 
> also are you selling these at all??


cheers, and i will if there is enough interest : victory:


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

i would deff want a few for my viv....maybe a few with caves in?


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

id buy a few aswell if you can get them up and running. :2thumb:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i would defo have some the ledges, ledges w/ food bowl and caves :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kezzbag said:


> i would deff want a few for my viv....maybe a few with caves in?





machine66 said:


> id buy a few aswell if you can get them up and running. :2thumb:





dinostore said:


> i would defo have some the ledges, ledges w/ food bowl and caves :2thumb:


cheers: victory: might have to start


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi - I really need to stop reading your threads!!! 
I had a go at making a ledge for our crestie but my magnets weren't strong enough, so I ordered some super strong neodymium magnets, and they were too small so not strong enough either. 
So far a ledge and a cave have cost me a tenner just in magnets. I've just ordered some more larger neodymium magnets (costing another £7) with a 4kg pull! I'm sure they will be strong enough but I am gonna put you on my blocked list if I crack the glass applying them!! :lol2: Keep it up - your stuff is inspirational :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Evie said:


> Hi - I really need to stop reading your threads!!!
> I had a go at making a ledge for our crestie but my magnets weren't strong enough, so I ordered some super strong neodymium magnets, and they were too small so not strong enough either.
> So far a ledge and a cave have cost me a tenner just in magnets. I've just ordered some more larger neodymium magnets (costing another £7) with a 4kg pull! I'm sure they will be strong enough but I am gonna put you on my blocked list if I crack the glass applying them!! :lol2: Keep it up - your stuff is inspirational :no1:


thanks....... i think :whistling2:

if its just an exo terra 4kg pull will be fine, mine are only 8 pound pull (3.67kg).

heres the exact ones i got....
20 Strong neodymium round / disk magnets 20x3 mm NdFeB on eBay (end time 27-May-11 10:29:04 BST)


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> thanks....... i think :whistling2:
> 
> if its just an exo terra 4kg pull will be fine, mine are only 8 pound pull (3.67kg).
> 
> ...


You're welcome and thank you too.:no1:
Hopefully it should all be ok now - I'm such a t*t - should have asked in the first place. :blush:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Evie said:


> You're welcome and thank you too.:no1:
> Hopefully it should all be ok now - I'm such a t*t - should have asked in the first place. :blush:


cool, let me know how you get on: victory:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

id love to make these for my wd but its a wooden viv =/


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

iDomino said:


> id love to make these for my wd but its a wooden viv =/


these do actually go through wood and i use them for my hognose sandfish and t's in wooden vivs, so it can work but depending on the size you might need to get bigger and stronger magnets.
or for a large wd....you could stick some nuts in and then put some bolts through the wood

: victory:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> these do actually go through wood and i use them for my hognose sandfish and t's, so it can work but depending on the size you might need to get bigger and stronger magnets.
> or for a large wd....you could stick some nuts in and then put some bolts through the wood
> 
> : victory:


 i have a divider in the tank atm as its WAYYYY to big for my lil baby ponyo

so i dont wana go attaching stuff untill the divider comes out really


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

iDomino said:


> i have a divider in the tank atm as its WAYYYY to big for my lil baby ponyo
> 
> so i dont wana go attaching stuff untill the divider comes out really


Maybe you could glue a metal strip inside the viv - or possibly magnetic self adhesive tape. Although to be fair I can't say I have had much luck with magnetic tape but it might be ok with strong magnets.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Evie said:


> Maybe you could glue a metal strip inside the viv - or possibly magnetic self adhesive tape. Although to be fair I can't say I have had much luck with magnetic tape but it might be ok with strong magnets.


 im thinking of putting a lil bit of din rail in there with a few small srews i could silicone over later if i remove it and making a shelf with oposing rail thtll slot into it


----------



## 666PIT9 (Sep 23, 2010)

aha mate there sick goin to try that myself :cheers:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

666PIT9 said:


> aha mate there sick goin to try that myself :cheers:


cheers,
lets us know how you get on: victory:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dont look anywhere near as "natural" but my little froggy likes them 










The one on the right has a little cave and space for food bowl 

Have made loads out of the polystyrene we had when we got our 42" tv...so have some interesting shapes and cave like things already shaped for me


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

G18241 said:


> Dont look anywhere near as "natural" but my little froggy likes them
> 
> image
> 
> ...


looks awesome...great idea with the cave: victory:


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

woo just gonna start having ago at these lol....just worked out the price of everything to start...about £20...ill put up piccys when done


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kezzbag said:


> woo just gonna start having ago at these lol....just worked out the price of everything to start...about £20...ill put up piccys when done


i'm guessing £20 to make a few?

but cool....dont forget pics: victory:


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah lol....hopefully....my nan (the building goddess) gave me a masive bag of really good grout....so in the mean time i will be shapeing and grouting everything.....just to build my stocks up.....gonna get my polystyrene from homebase (free) and then do about 10 of each; small, large and medium magnetic ledges and gonna make some hides and basking platforms ...pics soon (when the bf takes me to get the polystyrene lol)


----------



## Connah (Aug 17, 2010)

After seeing these its really made me want to make some for the viv/setup im making. Only thing Im worried about is will the magnets be strong enough to hold the weight of the snakes? (In general not just mine at the weight he is now)

Also another thing - can the magnets be drilled and still work? Im thinking of making the foam hole for the magnet double depth and have one screwed to the side of the viv and one embedded into the foam then when the second is inside the hole holding it to the wall the foam will be flush to the side of the viv, saves having to ruin the inside with glue or no-nails

Ps. Youre designs, ideas and the stuff you make are absolutely AWESOME!





@Kezzbag - You get the polystyrene free? Do homebase give it away or is it just YOU / People who work or know someone who works there?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kezzbag said:


> yeah lol....hopefully....my nan (the building goddess) gave me a masive bag of really good grout....so in the mean time i will be shapeing and grouting everything.....just to build my stocks up.....gonna get my polystyrene from homebase (free) and then do about 10 of each; small, large and medium magnetic ledges and gonna make some hides and basking platforms ...pics soon (when the bf takes me to get the polystyrene lol)


cool :2thumb:



Connah said:


> After seeing these its really made me want to make some for the viv/setup im making.
> great
> 
> Only thing Im worried about is will the magnets be strong enough to hold the weight of the snakes? (In general not just mine at the weight he is now)
> ...


thanks....... answers up in red: victory:


----------



## Connah (Aug 17, 2010)

Id weigh him but im not sure if i have any scales that id be able to put him on. We only have digital scales in the bathroom that i dont know how to bloody use to weigh me lol. Ill give it a go though. If he weight say 250g and I get magnets of 130g pulling could I put 2 or 3 magnets (like two on one side and one on a shorter side in a corner of the viv) to hold him or would the weight not work like that on the magnets?

Oh so you have your magnetic field going through the viv with a magnet on the outside? I was thinking having it on the wall inside permanently and then having the ledge etc be removable if i ever needed to take it out. Although your way will leave absolutely no marks Im guessing?

Im not wanting to dill an alcove simply cos of how it will look if i take it out, a tiny screw hole on the inside however Id be fine with.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Connah said:


> If he weight say 250g and I get magnets of 130g pulling could I put 2 or 3 magnets (like two on one side and one on a shorter side in a corner of the viv) to hold him or would the weight not work like that on the magnets?
> that should work fine as long as the ledge you make is all equal depth.... as its all based on the centre of balance
> 
> 
> ...


hope that helps, any more q's just ask: victory:


----------



## Connah (Aug 17, 2010)

Ahh cool. What size magnet do you use? Or could you link me to the ebay listing you got yours from? (Think you said it was ebay lol?)

Also what snake are your ledges for? How old and whats it eating? (Just to get a rough idea of mine). Im guessing the grout will add a fair bit of weight to the poly?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Connah said:


> Ahh cool. What size magnet do you use? Or could you link me to the ebay listing you got yours from? (Think you said it was ebay lol?)
> the ones featured in the thread are...
> 20 Strong neodymium round / disk magnets 20x3 mm NdFeB on eBay (end time 27-May-11 10:29:04 BST)
> 
> ...


hope that helps : victory:


----------



## Connah (Aug 17, 2010)

Ahh thanks a lot  I have grout in the garage I think, if not it wont be much from the shop. If I have some poly lying about ill give it a go (not paying £6 for a block which I might  up lol) but i dont think i do yet. Gunna leave it a week or so for the viv to be built and up and running and maybe get a hatchling corn or two but then ill make some ledges


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Connah said:


> Ahh thanks a lot  I have grout in the garage I think, if not it wont be much from the shop. If I have some poly lying about ill give it a go (not paying £6 for a block which I might  up lol) but i dont think i do yet. Gunna leave it a week or so for the viv to be built and up and running and maybe get a hatchling corn or two but then ill make some ledges


cool, let me know how it goes: victory:


----------



## Connah (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I got some blocks of polystyrene and some foam sheets and some cardboard when I got my viv, cardboard from the box, foam from wrapped round the glass and block to stop the wood being dented if the box got hit. Im finishing a viv Im building in the garage (got some pics but forgot to take all of them - ill put a post showing it all as its a double 18" or a full 36" viv ) and then Im gunna make ledges and stuff so ill put a post about those too. Should be in a few days. Just before Donny, or just after. Ill keep you updated


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Connah said:


> Well I got some blocks of polystyrene and some foam sheets and some cardboard when I got my viv, cardboard from the box, foam from wrapped round the glass and block to stop the wood being dented if the box got hit. Im finishing a viv Im building in the garage (got some pics but forgot to take all of them - ill put a post showing it all as its a double 18" or a full 36" viv ) and then Im gunna make ledges and stuff so ill put a post about those too. Should be in a few days. Just before Donny, or just after. Ill keep you updated


cool: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

do you sell these?
and if so how much and for what sort of size?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> do you sell these?
> and if so how much and for what sort of size?


not relly due to legal reasons but if you want to trade some beers for some poly covered in grout with some magnets glued to it so you can stick them on your fridge..... that can be arranged:whistling2:


sorry but no i dont really sell them sorry due to various reasons but one mainly being the copy right issue

another you'll prob be looking at £10 +P&P (that'll be bout £5 for materials £5 for labour and time),theres someone who sells them... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/585826-wicked-crestie-hides-5.html but i think he charges £12 +P&P and when mag-naturals sell them at £13 i would feel like i am ripping people off. so the only way i would justify selling them is by selling it in multi buys like 4 fo £20 or something simular


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

how do you shape the poly?


----------



## Kyukaji (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Kyukaji said:


> Very nice!!!!


cheers: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Connah said:


> Also another thing - can the magnets be drilled and still work? Im thinking of making the foam hole for the magnet double depth and have one screwed to the side of the viv and one embedded into the foam then when the second is inside the hole holding it to the wall the foam will be flush to the side of the viv, saves having to ruin the inside with glue or no-nails


 


I don't think you can drill neodymium magnets, but you can by them with the holes already in them!

I get all my magnets direct from here - great service and quick dispatch

This page should be to the 'ones with holes in' section..but clearly worth looking through the site!

Counter-sunk Magnets


Cheers

Andy


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

bothrops said:


> I get all my magnets direct from here - great service and quick dispatch
> 
> Counter-sunk Magnets


cheers for for the extra info but :gasp: they're expensive... £7 for one vs ebay 20 for £9


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> how do you shape the poly?


 with a lighter, or a candle..... it melts it into a nice plastic wall so the lil' balls dont go everywhere


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

Magnets like these?

20 very strong Neodymium disk magnets 22 x 3 mm NdFeB | eBay


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

bradly said:


> Magnets like these?
> 
> 20 very strong Neodymium disk magnets 22 x 3 mm NdFeB | eBay


yeah those are the same ones...but you get an extra 2mm bigger,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-Strong...224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e6426c8b0
these are the ones i used but to be honest an extra £2 go for the bigger ones

4 of these should hold one fine (depending on the size of the ledge you might need a couple more) if you can try and weigh your snake and the completed ledge then add the magnets, 
hope that helps: victory:


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Just to say your tutorials are great!, seen this a while back and finally got round to doing it myself the other day, shame your photobucket seems a bit messed up as all your pics are down for all your guides.

Heres mine anyways http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/842450-fake-rock-diy-magnaturals-build.html


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

If you added extra layers of varnish to the areas for the magnets to go in you could use superglue for added strength.

Just a thought, they look really cool


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Lewis M said:


> Just to say your tutorials are great!, seen this a while back and finally got round to doing it myself the other day, shame your photobucket seems a bit messed up as all your pics are down for all your guides.
> 
> Heres mine anyways http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/842450-fake-rock-diy-magnaturals-build.html


they look awesome..super job, glad my tut help, and yeah all my pics have been deleted thanks to some scum, i will get them back up asap thou



Kiel said:


> If you added extra layers of varnish to the areas for the magnets to go in you could use superglue for added strength.
> 
> Just a thought, they look really cool


varnish is corrosive and super glue is mega corrosive so you cant slap it straight onto the poly....but no-more nails does the trick perfectly


----------

